

Django Suit: modern theme for Django admin - darklow
http://djangosuit.com

======
cmelbye
[http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Frequently_Asked_Questions#C...](http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Frequently_Asked_Questions#Can_I_apply_a_Creative_Commons_license_to_software.3F)

~~~
d0vs
And they're using a non-commercial license
<http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nc/3.0/>

------
kmfrk
Personally, I prefer django-admin-bootstrapped: <https://github.com/riccardo-
forina/django-admin-bootstrapped>, but the more competition the better.

~~~
legutierr
There's also django-admintools-bootstrap:
<https://bitbucket.org/salvator/django-admintools-bootstrap>

------
oellegaard
I'm very excited to see this ecosystem of paid django apps starting up. Hope
there will be more commercially supported open source django in the future
(with the obvious effect being more development effort and faster bugfixing).

~~~
cjbprime
I don't consider this to be open source software. Most straightforwardly,
because it fails to meet section 6 of the open source definition:

<http://opensource.org/osd>

And practically, because open source is a model of collaboration, and there's
no collaboration here -- django's a collaborative software project, and this
is an engineering dead end where you pay (or not) for the code and then it
gets thrown away afterwards. It's the wasted effort and duplication that
bothers me, not the fact that money is involved.

~~~
DanBC
How can they release it under a CC BY-NC and also charge for commercial use?
What licence are the paid for versions under?

~~~
cjbprime
The paid-for version could be a standard Microsoft-style proprietary software
license -- "you are licensing this software from us, you have no rights", etc.

------
anandkulkarni
It's always great to see more Django admin customizations! Here's another one
that I found that looks like it can jazz up the admin interface.

<http://www.grappelliproject.com/>

Perhaps in some future release Django will incorporate one of these as
standard. It's not much work to clean up the CSS each time, but it'd be one
less thing to do in building great Django apps.

~~~
Nagyman
We use Grappelli. It's a nice facelift and adds extra admin functionality too.
Unfortunately, the entire django admin is due for a bit of an overhaul (more
talk than action at this point I believe). It implemented a pseudo-class based
view before they were a thing, and just changing the admin app to use the
standard CBVs would be a big win.

Kudos and credit to the authors of the original admin application – there's a
hook for almost anything making it incredibly flexible. My major gripe has
been template overriding (lot's of copy-pasting entire templates just to add a
new block); but at least it's possible.

~~~
andybak
The main reason I've been forced to copy and paste large parts of admin
templates is the fact that you can't partially override admin templates in the
most obvious way due to the template loader getting stuck in an infinite loop.

If that's your problem then take a look at:
<https://pypi.python.org/pypi/django-apptemplates>

------
scdoshi
The pricing seems very reasonable.

I'm excited about this because if it actually makes money, supports the
authors etc., then we can look forward to a well supported django admin
interface.

Good luck to the authors.

------
pan69
This is really nice. To the author though, I think a price revision would be
in place. Keep free and the $45 option but change unlimited to $500 and resell
to $1000. I think you're undervaluing your work as a product.

~~~
dualboot
I disagree.

I think the price is reasonable and encourages people to use it in their
commercial Django projects.

There is nothing that prevents people from deciding to pay him more if they
feel like it.

~~~
benesch
> There is nothing that prevents people from deciding to pay him more if they
> feel like it.

That's a fallacious argument. That's not how the market works—consumers are
very biased by prices. The more something costs, the more the perceived worth.
That's why retailers offer sales. We've priced this at $1000 because it's
worth $1000, but we'll give it to you for $800! If you price something too
low, you're saying: this is worth $600, but please please pay me $800 because
I worked really hard!

I agree with grandparent. $400 is at most 10 hours of designer/developer
time—orders of magnitude cheaper than having this custom coded. The current
Django admin desigin is a few years out of date; if I were developing a large-
scale commercial application, I'd be more than happy to drop a few grand to
significantly improve the backend UX.

------
antihero
Nice, there are some flaws as it's very new, and doesn't seem to like things
like Reversion's extra buttons or MPTT's tree admin, so I'm going to hold off
on using it, but IMO it's definitely the nicest looking admin skin so far.

~~~
darklow
Feel free to add feature request to Github. Our first priority was to support
all original widgets, we added just few examples on 3rd parties, but now we
will focus on integrating and supporting most popular 3rd party packages -
like model translation, django-hvad, mptt, etc.

Actually mptt tree package integration example is already added:
<http://djangosuit.com/admin/integrations/category/> It doesn't do some
automatic sorting magic, but this is in our future plans.

~~~
peterfschaadt
I sent a pull request to fix the styling of validation errors on the login
form. Great project and I look forward to updates!

<https://github.com/darklow/django-suit/pull/8>

------
saching90
I am relatively new to the open source world, and don't really seem to accept
the fact that somebody would be willing to pay for something like this. So
will people really pay?

~~~
darklow
It always depends on your needs and project specifics. For someone this might
be very valuable, for someone maybe not. Here in this blog post are many
interesting opinions on this subject. "Is there a market for paid Django
apps?": <http://jacobian.org/writing/paid-django-apps/>

------
hunvreus
Honest question, I thought projects including libraries using an Apache
License 2.0 (like Bootstrap) needed to include a copy of such license. Is it a
requirement to include an actual copy:

> You must give any other recipients of the Work or Derivative Works a copy of
> this License; and

Is a simple mention, in the form of a link to the original Aoache License,
enough?

------
drudru11
I understand monetizing themes for django projects, but since this is for the
admin panel, why not just donate it back to the project? Open source projects
live by the contributions from the community.

------
wildchild
Where I can download this awesome calendar for bootstrap?

------
est
django-exadmin also based on Bootstrap. More feature-wise

<https://github.com/sshwsfc/django-exadmin>

demo:

<http://exadmin.herokuapp.com/> User: admin Password: admin

------
djhoek
Wow, looks great! Too bad it's not working with django-cms though, or is it
just me? Still a great extension!

------
digisign
This or similar should be standard in django... anyone here that can make it
happen? ;)

------
julianwachholz
Would be nice to see 1.5 support for this.

~~~
darklow
If you meant by Django 1.5, Django Suit is tested and works fine with both
Django 1.4 and 1.5c2 versions

~~~
julianwachholz
Mostly, yes. Just some little details that could use tweaking. I'll send you a
pull request.

~~~
darklow
Thanks. Feature requests, pull requests and even bug reports are welcome. In
nearest days i'll write some documentation on how to contribute to project.
Since it uses .less files, .css file needs to be compiled. If you contact me
directly on Github, i could give you a hint, there is special .less file
watcher included in source.

------
cjbprime
Eww, pay-for django extensions.

~~~
forsaken
This attitude is one of the largest problems with open source in my opinion.
If people want to try and make money on software, it is their option. It's
free for non-commerical use, and the most enlightened thing you could say is
"eww"?

People need to eat, and writing open source software to provide for themselves
seems like a much better model than doing it for free in their spare time off
from some proprietary coding job.

~~~
obviouslygreen
Agreed. This kind of Stallman-esque hard line towards charging for [insert
arbitrary software component here] is short-sighted and, often, hypocritical
(most people who aren't being paid to work on software don't care about this
enough to argue about it).

People who live and work outside of academia (and, lately, inside of it as
well) for long enough eventually figure out that this perspective is naive. It
just takes a while to lift your perspective far enough to see a larger part of
the picture.

~~~
kingkilr
I don't think you know much about Richard Stallman. He has no problem with
people charging for software, indeed a right to commercial use is one of the
fundamental software freedoms he enumerates.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Ironically, many Free Software/open source "supporters" are more hypocritical
than Stallman. The thing that these people care most about is that the
software is gratis. When it is not gratis but still open source (this is
possible given the Free Software and Open Source definitions) these people
scream fire and murder.

------
Goranek
Wow nice !!!

